# MTP on OS X



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running Clean Rom at the moment, so TW based, and MTP on my MacBook doesn't seem to work.. any one have luck with this?

What's even more weird is I had to set it to PTP mode (camera) in windows for it to work.. Haven't tried it on Mac yet


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

On stock I've gotten it to show up with Android File Transfer but you have to make sure the phone is awake and screen isn't locked. Sometimes you have to unplug and replug and it shows up. Also if the phone falls asleep while transferring it disconnects. OSX Lion on my MBP. hth


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

mav3rick478 said:


> On stock I've gotten it to show up with Android File Transfer but you have to make sure the phone is awake and screen isn't locked. Sometimes you have to unplug and replug and it shows up. Also if the phone falls asleep while transferring it disconnects. OSX Lion on my MBP. hth


Yeah I hate that on TouchWiz we no longer have that Stay Awake While Charging option. Well either way I got it work normally on Windows, haven't tested Mac yet but I think my phone just derped..

Mods you can delete this if you want


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

The only way I could get it to work on my Mac was to use Android File Transfer app and put it in Camera mode. It says it somewhere on the site for AFT to put it into camera mode.


----------

